

Gamification in education. Does it solve anything real? - laurenceputra
http://blog.geeksphere.net/2011/08/06/gamification-in-education-does-it-solve-anything-real/

======
glimcat
Not likely. But it can correlate with other changes which matter, e.g. moving
away from some of the issues of traditional grade-oriented methods. On the
other hand, it can also introduce a bunch of trite off-topic nonsense which
wastes time and needlessly complicates things.

